# Garden Jumping Spider



## OzPhoto (Jul 18, 2010)

I spotted this jumping spider on a window frame as it was stalking unsuspecting ants. I love the architecture and diversity of these jumping spiders.  Those big eyes make for such good photos.


----------



## Stormchase (Jul 18, 2010)

great shot. I love jumpers. I like the touch of red on the eyes.


----------



## OzPhoto (Jul 19, 2010)

Stormchase said:


> great shot. I love jumpers. I like the touch of red on the eyes.



Hi Stormchase

Thanks for your comments.

The diversity of colors that this family of spiders show is truly remarkable.  I always get excited when I get to photograph a new species.

Cheers


----------

